# Squats as a cure for LG?



## Eln (Aug 6, 2017)

I wonder if squats helped you with LG... I have seen a difference although I don't do them regularly. Let's do a small exit poll to see how many of us saw any improvement.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Eln. There are currently a bunch of threads discussing exercises like squats and the kettleball swing, along with stretching exercises. It is good to know squats are helping someone else. So far some other users reported improvement as well. I read a lot about squats to strengthen the pelvic floor and also do them myself. It seems logical that the condition, even though it's different for all of us, could only improve.

I wonder, how do you notice improvement? What changed?


----------



## Eln (Aug 6, 2017)

The difference that I found is that I feel the anus area lighter so there is not that pressure under there.


----------

